# 2nd Annual Employee Benefit Fishing Tourny



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Each year several folks from Conoco Phillips and Chevron Phillips gather together and have a BBQ Cookoff and raise funds that go into a special non-profit account. The funds are used for Sweeny Complex employees AND contractors who fall on bad times. {Extend illness, funeral, fire, etc}

Last year a few of those same folks decided to have a Fishing Tournament and put the funds raised into that same non-profit account. We did fairly well except it was closed to only employees and contractors fishing.

This year it's open to all who want to fish!! Plus we've added a Kid's Division! 

I know a Waterloo Rod & Chronarch Reel combo will go to some lucky winner!!

Tournament Date: Sept 29th, 2007
Tournament Start: 6:00 a.m. -- Can sign up at boat ramp until start of tournament!!
Weigh In Site: Free Boat Ramp in Sargent - Over the bridge and turn right on the beach road
Entry Fee: $40.00 
Categories: Heaviest - Trout, Redfish, Flounder -- tie decided by length
Prizes -- 1st, 2nd & 3rd place in each category

Side Pot Fee: $20.00
Black Jack Trout - Closest to 21" without going over -- tie decided by weight
Redfish w/ most spots - tie decided by weight
Prizes -- 50% total pot / Plaque

Kid's Division Fee: $5.00
Heaviest fish wins! -- No specific species
$$ prize / plaque

There will be BBQ Sandwiches available!

For more info message me and I'll either email application and info or send you my phone number!!

Come out and fish!!


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Woo Hoo this is really coming together! We've had some awesome prizes donated! Also there will be a raffle of a stainless grill and a really nice ice chest!! 

Really awesome door prizes! Plus now there will be rod and reel combos for second place winners too... and $50.00 Academy gift certs for third place!!

Come on out and join in the fun this Saturday!! Bring the kiddos and enter them in the Kids Tournament! I'll be at the boat ramp all day with these guys!! Hope to see ya there!


----------

